# 04 Giant OCR 1? '04 Fuji ROUBAIX? or '04 Lemond TOURMALET? which one to buy?



## krosfingaz (Jul 15, 2004)

undefinedundefined[/COLOR

which one i should buy? ' 04GIANT OCR 1 or ' 04 FUJI ROUBAIX or 04 LEMOND TOURMALET? im new to cycling and just getting some ideas about the frames and components. my budget is 1,100 and right now i narrowed to bikes to those three bikes and i can't decide which one to get. THANKS FOR THE HELP!


----------

